# U.S. Spends More on Medical Care for Inmates than Seniors, Veterans, Military



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone other than myself find this simply unacceptable, but status quo when it comes to the current administration?

U.S. Spends More on Medical Care for Inmates than Seniors, Veterans, Military Personnel - Judicial Watch


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish I could say that it surprises me. We see a lot of seniors and veterans at the food bank, especially on commodities day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Disgusting.

But no surprise. Criminals, Illegals and those who want to bring down the US are treated better than those who pay taxes so they can get freebies. FUBAR


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> But no surprise. Criminals, Illegals and those who want to bring down the US are treated better than those who pay taxes so they can get freebies. FUBAR


We can't tread on their civil rights. The people we should be taken care of will hopefully die quick and be out of their hair.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just more of the protected class!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, heck. Might as well anger you some more:

Obama is gutting Medicare | New York Post


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm for it! Let's get rid of all these old farts and quit spending money on them. All they do is take away from...us....


Oh hell.....forgot my age.....they're talking about me....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, heck. Might as well anger you some more:
> 
> Obama is gutting Medicare | New York Post


You certainly do bring more rain to the parade.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sadly, not surprised. Disgusted, but not surprised.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How could it be more than seniors? Medicare is like the second biggest program in the world? That doesn't make sense. Otherwise appalling.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

> The BOP claims its medical needs are more complex than other agencies because it provides chronic care for numerous inmates. Because medical providers have the choice not to treat inmates, the agency claims that it must pay extra.


There should be stipulations to federally funded grants/scholarships given to medical school students to where they have to give so many years of pro bono service to the BOP and VA


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> But no surprise. Criminals, Illegals and those who want to bring down the US are treated better than those who pay taxes so they can get freebies. FUBAR


The leadership here shares those sentiments....


----------

